# Nigerian Dwarf Babies



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I went to Fair with 5 goats and come home with one being my daughter market goat so he was not coming home but came home with 6. I got two ND babies, they are 6 weeks old. I thought I would be able to get them on a bottle but by last night I new that was not going to work, so I went and got mom this morning. You are probably asking why I got the mom well the lady that has them does nothing with them and the older one are basically wild so bring the mom to me gives the chance to keep the babies from getting wild. and help the lady by calming mom down so she can sell her, she does not have time for them anymore and her kids (Human) are all gone to college this year.

Now I have a few question- They need to be dewormed- I have Ivermection paste 1.87% that I got from the vet for the other goats, some one said just give them a little dot of the top of your little figure so I did that yesterday (Sunday) when would I give them more and how much. Mom is feeding, but how much time should she be spending feeding them, they eat grain real well but I have not seen them drink water from a dish yet..

Their gums are not real bright pink kind of dull looking she had one that died today- that was malnourished and full of worms and the lady that was taking care of her trying to save her life said she was anemic- the lady is wise when it come to goats but after lossing the one today I do not want to call and bug her right now so any help from you would be wonderful.

But I do know through the grape vine that she did some vit, vit b shot, iron, so what would you do they are running around and acting healthy but I want to keep it that way. temp are in normal range.

Donna B


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Best to get a fecal so you know what kind of worms you are dealing with and if there is anything else going on (coccida, Giardia ). And then you can pick an effective treatment/wormer for that particular issue. 

Ivermectin paste wormer dosage needs to be given by tripling the goats weight and then dosing accordingly. 

Best to worm in 7 days and then worm again in another 7-10 days from that point. I had a goat who was very resistant to the wormers I was using and she died of anemia. You need to also supplement the kids and mom with RedCell or with Iron injections. GIve the kids a couple ccs of RedCell and mom like 10-15cc if she is also anemic. This wont treat the worms but will help them to stay healthy enough to fight it.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

thank you! 

I re-read my first post the kids were rushing me because they wanted to go for ice cream so I brought them home not how and I got two not to.. they are twin girls, one is what I call calico and the other is light brown they are my first pure breed goats, Cassie and Cloey

Donna B


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

fixed it for you


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

thank you


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how is everyone today? do you have any pictures of your new additions?


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Everyone seems fine, 

I have raised all my goat except one from birth, or close to it.. and they have all been bottle babies. 

these little girl were with Mom and about 30 other goats, who the only attention they got was when some one through them hay. So I have Mom too because I could not get them to take a bottle and Mom is very skiddish so when the babies are with her they are too.. If you bring them in the house you can hold them and they will relax after a min or two. 

I dewormed everyone all 11 of my goat yesterday- I looked for Red Cell at TSC and all they have are gal size of it. so I did not get any yet going to ck on-line and see what I can find. 

They act healthy, they love grain and hay and are still nursing.

Just different not bottle feeding and having them think you are all that and more.

This among a few other things has made me re-think how we care for our goats and what are purpose is for having them. 

This lady is very sweet and had good intentions-but everything got out of control and with working full time and no help. bad things started to happen and bucks got in with the does and babies came that she was not excepting-- some died because it was cold, one died this week at 6 week old, mom did not want it and she thought one of the other does was feeding it enough and when she realized it was not doing good-someone else took it home to try and save it and it was too late- after a week of trying she died.

So I have come to the realization that I could become her, and I have to change my thinking now. I have a 200 vet bill for 2 goats right now and I keep finding more goats that need to be saved from bad owners and the more I get the harder it is to care for everyone that way they should be cared for.

So we have made a very hard choice this week but in the end it will be for the best. 

Last year- after taking one of Does to be breed in Jan she came down with CL found it in March, she died in April. Since then we started using CaseBack to try and stop it.. 4 more have come down with it shortly after the first.. we also treat the abscesses with Formaldehyde No one new goes in the pen unless they have their Caseback shot-- so far we are doing good. 

but our choice this week was that if our youngest daughter wants to be able to show goats and we want healthy goats we need to put down the ones that have CL so the 4 for sure will be going to market in Nov and we will test the rest to see if anyone else has it and we just do not know it. Very hard choice but the best- 2 of them were our very first goat. This should have been done last year--

but last year was a hard year with the passing of both my parents 6 weeks apart and to have to put down a pet would have been a killer, we did put down 3 and that was hard enough and we could just not do the rest. 

So a new way of thinking the one I should have had from the start but live and learn. 

Thanks for listening to my rambling, 

Donna


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

These are pictures of the babies- and their Mom...


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

they are beautiful... congratulations


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

It is funny- Cloey the little brown one, has the same fur color as my 1 yr old alpine mix weather and my 1 yr old pygmy doe besides the size difference you would think they are related. 

Donna


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very pretty kids and mom

as for the CL testing anyone who had the vaccine will come up positive so do tell the lab when you send in the blood so they are aware and can do their best to determine if the tilter is high because of the vaccine or the actual virus.


----------

